# Is there something you would not want to know about your spouses past?



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

Like the number of his or her past partners, a criminal record, a gay experience?

Is there something you would never want to know?

Or about the present. Would you like to know if he or she looks at porn or would you think it is better not to know?


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I say, tell me everything. Then allow me to process the information and we'll go from there.

Hiding things is never a good thing.


----------



## CST (Dec 12, 2014)

There isn't anything I wouldn't want to know. I wish he would tell me more about his past relationship with more detail. I want to understand him better


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe in absolute transparency! Greatly adhering to a "cause-effect" theorem, I cannot help but believe that if something has gone wrong in a persons life, that there was a viable explanation for any negative occurrence on their part.

Ergo, let me know about it by hearing it from you much rather than from finding out from some third party!

After all, I would do the same for them!


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I think the statute of limitations on considering my wife's past has long since run out.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll make tea said:


> Is there something you would never want to know?


That she used to have a penis.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I really do not care about the details of the sexual past with who/what/where/great detail. No, thanks.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Still finding out. I want to know it all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think I know everything of importance and relevance. However, if I do not, I don't think I'd want to know now unless it definitely would affect me in the future if it were likely to be revealed.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> That she used to have a penis.


Fortunately I found out my wife has two x chromosomes. Good thing to know however...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

That she was John Holmes's personal fluffer.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
there is nothing that I wouldn't want to hear - but them I am also very forgiving by nature, so it is unlikely that there is anything in her past that I couldn't tolerate.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Mental illness in the family...


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

Mr.Fisty said:


> At least you thought of the possibility. Now if it ever pops up, you will have a response.


IF IT EVER POPS UP...:rofl:

Oh, Amplexor said "that she used to have a penis." Never mind.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There's nothing I don't want to know about her. But there is a difference between knowing about her and knowing every detail of what she did sexually with others. What I mean is that I would want to know in general what she has done. I already know a lot more than necessary due to her oversharing (and her friends' oversharing). But I don't need to know that act X was something she did frequently with boyfriend A, and act Y she did with boyfriend B, etc.

As to the other subject areas, yeah I want to know. Because intimacy comes from really knowing the other person and being ok with it. Secrets block intimacy.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nope want to know all of it


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Trimming ear hair.

Some thing are best to be unknown.


----------

